# Serve Outdoors Matagorda Banquet and Fishing



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Serve Outdoors Matagorda Bay Chapter will have its annual banquet fish fry and fishing event on Friday, September 23rd and 24th in Matagorda, TX.

We are searching for wounded veterans and disabled persons to allow us to make a day special for them. To make this happen, looking for volunteers who have a boat that are willing to spend a day taking these folks fishing. We also need companies or individuals that would like to sponsor our organization. Please contact Clint Hewitt 337-540-2590, Scott Cheek 979-479-3135 or me, Kiko Gonzalez 713-291-1877.

If you can't take anyone fishing, but will be in Matagorda Sep 23rd, come join the banquet fish fry at the Fireman's Hall 6:00 PM. Dinner fee is only $10.00

Serve Outdoors is a 501c3 nonprofit organization that assists disabled individuals; veterans, wounded worriers, youth, special needs folks and the elderly to experience the great outdoors on hunting and fishing adventures.

Follow us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/1543237089223910/

Thanks 2Cool!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

We still looking for veterans and folks with disabilities to take out fishing. 
** New Location **
Our 2016 Banquet will be at Matagorda Nature Park near the jetties in Matagorda. It's the big green building on the right just before the jetties & pier. Same date and time...

http://www.serveoutdoorsmbc.org/


----------

